# Overheating?



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

What are some signs that a computer is overheating?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Telltale signs that you computer is overheating:

1. Your computer feels hot.
2. Your computer feels very hot.
3. Your computer begins to melt.

If you computer gets too hot, it may become unconscious. If this happens, give it mouse-to-mouse resuscitation.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

What are the signs you are noticing, and what makes you ask the question?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Usually, one of the signs is that you computer is freezing up.

First thing I would check is the CPU fan.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

www.lavalys.com Download Everest and install and run it. It will tell you exactly how hot your CPU and hard drives are running.

Most modern motherboards have thermal protection built in, if the CPU fan fails and the CPU starts overheating, the motherboard will shut the whole PC down to prevent damage. A P4 Prescott CPU will slow itself down to help cooling.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Dust off the heat sinks (canned air)! I did this to an old comp. and things started working again!


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Well...My CPU load is always up to 95 - 100%. Its REALLY Slow. It did restart by itself because when I came in to get on it it was on the startup screen and it was all distorted and it just stayed there.

I will download Everest and post results.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

n8dagr8 said:


> Dust off the heat sinks (canned air)! I did this to an old comp. and things started working again!


In addition to the above suggestion, there is a fan in the power supply. It is difficult to clean the dust from it, it really should be disassembled to do so. Also check for dust blockling the grille for the p/s and all chassis fan blades and their intake or exhust grilles.

FYI: there is a paper label that is wrapped around the p/s chassis. When opening the p/s chassis the label will have to be slit, and that will void the warranty,


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

JohnGfun said:


> Well...My CPU load is always up to 95 - 100%. Its REALLY Slow. It did restart by itself because when I came in to get on it it was on the startup screen and it was all distorted and it just stayed there.
> 
> I will download Everest and post results.


What CPU do you have? If it is running at 95-100% I am sure it is very slow and freezing up frequently. On a regular basis the processors in my computers are under 5%. If you are running at max all the time, something is wrong, and I would look for a software problem.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

P4...It seems to be running around 25-30% today. But it is still Really slow.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

John, right now I have 2 windows open to different web sites, and four other programs open. Each time I opened a new program my usage jumped up to about 30%, and then settled back down. I am currently between 1 and 2% usage on the CPU. You need to figure out what is clogging up your CPU. Have you checked for viruses, spyware, etc.?

If I am wrong on the CPU usage, someone else please correct me, but this seems very high to me.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes...I have scanned for viruses and spyware and all that bad stuff.

Right now it about 10-20% with occasional spikes to around 40 or 50%


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Today I was just checking my email and my computer just restarted and before windows even started, it restarted again! When it finally got back up, the screen was all distorted. Lines were running through the screen and it was all scrunched together. My CPU is staying below 5% now. Can anyone please help me?!?!


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I talked to a friend that does computer support for the gov and he said my monitor could be going bad? Could a monitor malfunction be causing the restarting?


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

What kind of computer do you have?

I had a Dell 4700c that started these symptoms 2 months ago (rebooting, not making it back to desktop before rebooting again), after uncounted calls to tech support and numerous replacement parts, Dell finally swapped out my entire CPU with a new 5100c, which seems to be a redesign of the small form factor chassis with improved airflow...


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

HP A335W

I opened it earlier today and both fans are working.
HP techs are worthless! I did a chat with one and he just had me do 2 things and said just chat with us again when it is doing it...and them he ended the chat really fast. I don't think he knew what he was doing.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

The rebooting on its own and rebooting again before its even done can be a sign of a failing power supply. I don't see how the monitor could be causing rebooting. Do you have access to another monitor that you can try? That would quickly answer that issue.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

It only did it about 3 times in the last week, so I really won't know when it is going to happen.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Failing power supply
Failing video card
Failing motherboard or CPU

Try the power supply first, they're inexpensive and easy to replace.
Vacuum out the case after you blow out the dust or it will just collect on the fans again.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

It makes me think it is the motherboard, because the video is in the motherboard and the screen distorts when it does it.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Power supplies are easier and cheaper to replace than motherboards. On Dec. 31, 1999, I turned off my computer, for the first time in months. The next morning when I booted it up, I had distorted video and lots of noise. Restarted it after cleaning off the dust from the power supply, and it seemed to be fine. I hoped that it had just been the dust settling on the fan, and that all would now be well. About two weeks later the power supply was dead. Your power supply controls the proper voltage for all the components of your motherboard, drives, etc. A dying power supply can cause a host of other problems, and fortunately power supplies go more often that the other parts.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Oh...I forgot...It might be the power supply because a couple of months ago My computer had a problem where it would just shutdown and everytime I tried to turn it back on it would stay on for about 3 seconds and then shut off again. I took it to someone and he said it was probally the power supply. He called back a couple of days later and said that it was working fine. That there was nothing wrong and I still had to pay him $75!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I see the Everst info on HD temp but not on processor temp. Where is that?


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't see it either.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> I see the Everst info on HD temp but not on processor temp. Where is that?


Under sensors.

And John, then if I were you I would definitely get the power supply changed. They often act up, then settle down, and then fail completely.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

It's rebooting, rather than shutting down, so the first thing to do is right click on My Computer and select Properties.... on the Advanced tab, cin the Startup & Recovery section, click on Settings... then UNCHECK the box that says Automatically Restart.

Did you check the Event Log (Control Panel, Admin Tools, Event Viewer) to see if there was any indication there as to a possible driver or hardware issue causing the restart. With the Automatic Restart option disabled, you should at least see a STOP error next time it happens, write it down then check it at Jim Eshelman's site at:
http://aumha.org/win5/kbestop.htm

If there is something in the Event Log already, you may be able to diagnose further without waiting for the next retart!


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

The only thing that I see in the event log is that winlogon.exe failed to load:reboot.

That was not even at the time that it happened.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Sensor (singular) is where I find info about HD temp but not processor temp. Maybe there are different versions or it can only detect the temperature of some processors.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> Sensor (singular) is where I find info about HD temp but not processor temp. Maybe there are different versions or it can only detect the temperature of some processors.


These are the properties I get under Sensor.

Sensor Properties	
Sensor Type	Asus A8000 (SMBus 2Eh)
GPU Sensor Type	Maxim MAX6646 (NV-I2C 4Ch)

Temperatures	
Motherboard	39 °C (102 °F)
CPU	48 °C (118 °F)
GPU	56 °C (133 °F)
GPU Ambient	50 °C (122 °F)
WDC WD2500JD-22HBB0	33 °C (91 °F)

Cooling Fans	
CPU	1900 RPM
Chassis	874 RPM

Voltage Values	
CPU Core	1.48 V
+2.5 V	2.49 V
+3.3 V	3.32 V
+5 V	5.03 V
+12 V	11.69 V
VTR	3.37 V


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

We must have different versions Reverend. Or maybe the Lord just takes a little better care of misnisters. I always suspected this. You know that you guys are getting all kinds of preferential treatment.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

It may be that your computer does not support the sensors like mine. I think you should take this as a sign that you need a new computer.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

JohnGfun said:


> The only thing that I see in the event log is that winlogon.exe failed to load:reboot.
> 
> That was not even at the time that it happened.


Winlogon should ONLY run at startup (to check your username/password) or if you have typed Ctrl-Alt-Del. If it's running at other times (and taking up resources) or if it's in a folder other than Windows\System32 then you have something nasty on there. The rest of the time it runs quietly in the background, doing nothing

http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/process/winlogon.exe.html

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/backdoor.haxdoor.b.html

http://aumha.org/win5/kbestop.php#0x21a

The next time it fails, you should get a BSoD with the error code.... and my prediction is it will be the error listed in aumha above.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Bogy said:


> It may be that your computer does not support the sensors like mine. I think you should take this as a sign that you need a new computer.


2 different PCs involved. ONe a 3 year old desktop. The other a new laptop shipped top me by Gateway in the last week. IT is not that.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

If you just downloaded it like I did, I would assume that we would have the same version. Everest Home Edition, Ver. 2.01.347


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

I think Bogy is on the right track, the CPU is overheating or you have a failing motherboard, power supply or even the CPU.

Run the computer without the cover and put a fan right next to it to blow directly at the CPU. If the computer continues to reboot then the problem is not overheating and maybe a failing component.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

My Toshiba Satellite which is arounda year old was shutting down on its own and if I did not wait for a little while to restart it myself then it would shut down shortly thereafter again. After waiting a while it wouldnt shut down right away. I had it sent off to Toshiba and they cleaned it up and replaced some things on the back (power input on the back was one). It has never shut down since they sent it back to me.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I downloaded 2.2 I now see the expanded temperature info.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> I downloaded 2.2 I now see the expanded temperature info.


I'm relieved. It wasn't just me seeing things that weren't there. :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I think that there must have been multiple versions before. Not really sure but all is well thate nds well.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll have to check, you have a later version than I do.


----------

